# Living in Fortuna, Murcia?



## Sophia B (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi, I wonder if anyone here could tell about life in Fortuna, Murcia? 

I've noticed there are some great houses for very affordable prices up there, but for some reason i have a vaguely negative feeling about the area... (yes, I certainly should go see for myself first, before even considering to buy!) 

Could anybody tell me wrong? Is it a nice place? Is there lots of life apart from the baths? For example; working spaniards commuting to the city, football practice for kids, good supermarkets, and that kind of things?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Sophia

I have passed through Fortuna once or twice. It is definitely 'up there' ie up in the mountains.

I thought it was quite nice (we were there on market day) - but it's hard to imagine anybody commuting there. You call it a city but Google says the population is less than 10,000.

I dare say that it has a decent supermarket - coz most places do.

I can't really say much more than that

Steve


----------

